# Work Visa Processing Times



## junius101 (Apr 12, 2015)

Hi there guys,

New member here and it's my first day on this forum. Glad to be here 
I was wondering if anyone had an idea of what's the average/maximum time required to process a work visa application?
Having received an offer to work in Germany as a Doctor, I have applied for a work visa on 30th Jan of this year and am still waiting for a reply.
Does anyone have any experience with this? Should I be getting worried having not received a reply till now?

Your answers will be greatly appreciated.
Kind Regards


----------



## indifuture (Mar 4, 2015)

Its generally 6-8 weeks. Not sure why the delay. Probably you could check the status with the consulate. My guess, the medical professionals might go through a stricter process.


----------

